# Fredericksburg/Culpeper VA area



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm looking for a new training group/facility. I'm interested in agility or rally, though if I found a close by herding group I'd give that a try too. Zeke has completed Puppy 1 & 2, but I wasn't overly thrilled with the place we were at. Any ideas for us?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Ha! You're only 20 minutes from me. I have had 0 luck and have lived here almost a year. I mean, we drive an hour one way for Flyball, and that's $120....

If you find anything, I'd certainly like to know too!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Where do you go? We were at Pup N Iron, and I'm starting a CGC class at Liberty Hill Pet Resort tomorrow...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

We go to Richmond to All Dog Adventures for Flyball. Pup N Iron was WAY too expensive for 6 week classes, although I do swim my dogs in their pool. I went to the GFKC Conformation class at PNI, but that's it otherwise.

The lack of good training here really bugs me.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Ah, you've identified my main issue with Pup N Iron. I've been disappointed myself, clubs and such were much easier to find in Phoenix! It seems the good stuff is in Charlottesville.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

stacey_eight said:


> Ah, you've identified my main issue with Pup N Iron. I've been disappointed myself, clubs and such were much easier to find in Phoenix! It seems the good stuff is in Charlottesville.


Ha. I like the agility group I've found in Charlottesville, but I haven't found an obed group here yet. The obed/rally place that my agility friends recommended was the one I sent you last night (http://www.mahoganyridge.net/)--and it's near Culpeper.

I've heard of a training facility a bit northwest of Richmond, but I haven't gotten additional info on it (and I don't have a link handy).


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Christine, I just envy your proximity to Shutzhund Village. It's too far for me to make a real commitment to it. I did contact Mohagany Ridge, but they train outside and don't really have anything starting until spring. I've got to keep this boy busy. (Or he'll eat another hole in my staircase.)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If there's a bunch of you in the same area, and you have some equipment...

I know I supplement some of my training by purchasing DVD's and having a doggy get together at who's ever home/equipment is the most ideal.

Then we have a nice meal/social time for the humans. Watch part of the DVD, go and train, come back in to watch more, and then go train....

Dogs have fun. Humans have fun. Learning occurs. And I get to really watch and use the DVD's!

There are a ton of good one's available on cleanrun.com I recommend any of the jump training ones myself (Susan Salo? Susan Garrett? Linda Mecklenburg?)

Hey, if this works out, I'd love to see video on the agility part of this forum. So great to see how our dogs learn and progress and how we train.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I was considering Schutzhund Village for our crew, but due to our moving soon, we had to decide against it :-/


----------

